# Here now!!:)



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Survived the hours of journey and had a great trip. Still waking in the middle of the night and trying to adjust. The weather is gorge, the people even more gorge. currently looking for temp accommodation, we right in the city but hoping to move to Northern subs though that means its a bit further from work but the schools I want are up that end cant seem to get many short stays there though. Thanks for the advice been soo helpful.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Where are you? I adjusted easily. Never had 1 day of jet lag. We flew with emirates from Glasgow and got a hotel for the night in Dubai rose very early to cat the connecting flight and only had small rest on flights, worked for me. I would buy a car. Get a cheap runner to get round rental is a fortune and you could have bought a car after a couple weeks, good luck house hunting.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Mark D, thanks for reply. Im in Wellington city, Te Aro ass that's where partner got work but only had this current apartment for a week, ending on Monday so need to get a new temp accommodation, looking like another set of apartments. Tried some off Taranaka st, booked viewing agent said they were running late, half an hour later I left coz they still had not shown or called back! i need to move the fam out by Monday so pressure is on. I guess once I know where we'll be, for the next two weeks might make it easier to start looking for a run about.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> Hi Mark D, thanks for reply. Im in Wellington city, Te Aro ass that's where partner got work but only had this current apartment for a week, ending on Monday so need to get a new temp accommodation, looking like another set of apartments. Tried some off Taranaka st, booked viewing agent said they were running late, half an hour later I left coz they still had not shown or called back! i need to move the fam out by Monday so pressure is on. I guess once I know where we'll be, for the next two weeks might make it easier to start looking for a run about.


Hey Shine Mo,

Welcome to Wellington. If you need any advice just let me know.
You may struggle to find rental accommodation that you can move into this weekend.
You could move into a motel for a couple of weeks to give you some breathing space. The further out you go the cheaper these will be which won't be a problem if you're gonna get a cheap car. Usually fully self contained and may have other facilities included like a pool, spa, wifi. Usually have a kitchen and a fridge. They usually offer reduced rates for longer stays.


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hey Shine Mo,
> 
> Welcome to Wellington. If you need any advice just let me know.
> You may struggle to find rental accommodation that you can move into this weekend.
> You could move into a motel for a couple of weeks to give you some breathing space. The further out you go the cheaper these will be which won't be a problem if you're gonna get a cheap car. Usually fully self contained and may have other facilities included like a pool, spa, wi-fi. Usually have a kitchen and a fridge. They usually offer reduced rates for longer stays.


 Ah cheers escapedtonz. eventually planning on moving to northern suburbs for schools doesn't seem worth moving within the city but better to a motel in North Subs right? If you know of any reputable would be soo grateful.

thanks again.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shine Mo said:


> Ah cheers escapedtonz. eventually planning on moving to northern suburbs for schools doesn't seem worth moving within the city but better to a motel in North Subs right? If you know of any reputable would be soo grateful.
> 
> thanks again.


Yeah it's good up in the Northern suburbs. We lived in Churton Park for 20 months then moved further up to Tawa last December.

Off the top off my head there's a Capital Gateway Motor Inn at the Newlands junction of SH1 top of the hill.
There's also a Belmont Motor Lodge at the Porirua junction with SH1 with a very good indian restaurant behind it!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to New Zealand!


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,, congrats on your big move,, did you ship any of your thing over if did what company did you use ,we are looking but my head is spinning!! so much to do in a short time! hubby is kiwi so he takes everything in his stride lol need some help lol x


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Sam and Paul...we r in the process of arranging visas now too and hoping to fly out at beg of July. We are shipping our furniture over. We have sole use of a 20ft container and using Anglo pacific. We negotiated the price with them and managed to get it for £3500. This doesn't include insurance though. Where are you hoping to settle? My husband has a job in Auckland so we are hoping to settle somewhere in North Shore. I'm soooo excited,
Woop woop xx


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

sam and paul said:


> Hi,, congrats on your big move,, did you ship any of your thing over if did what company did you use ,we are looking but my head is spinning!! so much to do in a short time! hubby is kiwi so he takes everything in his stride lol need some help lol x



Hi ya we used Crown but had called a few to get various quotes, this also helped us really choose what it was we wanted to bring over. All the best. 
I know what you mean your head is spinning, the lists seem endless but breath through it!


----------

